# Move to UAE while on green card



## shoppers (Apr 24, 2014)

I am Indian Citizen and currently on green card in USA.
Am considering a job offer in UAE.
Is it advisable to wait for us citizenship before taking up job in UAE?Are there huge implications regarding laws there depending on your citizenship.

Thanks


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

I suggest you wait until you get your US citizenship as here your still considered and read from the citizenship of your homeland India.

Even though you take up a job in the UAE you must physically get the green card screened and stamped in the US or your green card might get canceled entirely.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

shouldn't your lawyer be advising you on this?


----------

